# أقتراح بسيط



## الرب الكريم (8 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
كيف الحال يا أحلى أعضاء


من خبرتي البسيطة في المنتديات أن الذي يكتب موضوع أو يكتب رد، ويرى في رده بعض الأخطاء النحوية يستطيع أن يصلح خطأه بالضغط على أحدى الأيقونات الموجدة فيصلح خطأه وهذه الفكرة جيدة لم يكتب بسرعة دون أن يراجع موضوعة أو من يلقى أخطاء بعد أن يراجع موضوعة وشكرأ.​


----------



## الرب الكريم (8 مارس 2009)

وهناك أيضاً ثلاثة أقتراحات أود أن أقدمهما

الإقتراح الأول : 

هناك بعض المنتديات المشترك بها عندما أكتب رد أو أكتب موضوع وأريد مثلاً أن أجعل كل ردي في منتصف الصفحة، فأول ما أضغط على الأيقونة التي تجعل كل ما أكتب في المنتصف ففي الحال يتغير الوضع. أما في هذا المنتدى وبعض المنتديات الأخرى، بعد أن تضع أعتمد المشاركة أو معاينة المشاركة بعدها تستطيع أن ترى إن كان في المنتصف أم لا. على سبيل المثال لو أضغط على مثلاً الـ smile face في هذا المنتدى تخرج هذه العلامة :  -   )  "لن أقربهم  من بعض وأيضا د أضفت الـ - لكي تفهموا قصدي" أما في منتدى آخر ولا أقصد طبعاً الإساءة فهذا منتدى رائع. تخرج الإبتسام في الفور.

  الإقتراح الثاني : 

هناك الكثير يود أن يكتب موضوع في القسم الحوار الإسلامي ولكن المشكلة أنه تنقصه بعض المعلومات التي سيكتبها في بحثه على سبيل المثال هناك شخص يسأل ن حكم الإسلام في التركة فبدل يذهب إلى محرك البحث : ' googel ' يسأل في قسم خاص فيجاوبه المشرفين أو من لديه الجواب بالأحاديث الصحيحة والآيات القرآنية فبهذا قد يسهل على الكثيرين فهنالك الكثير يود أن يكتب موضوع وتنقصه المعلومات فيتطر أن يبحث في قووقل وهناك مسائل أصلاً قليل ما تجدها فتمضي الوقت الكثير على الفاضي وأنا شخصياً قد حدثت لي المشكلة هناك مسائل أود أن أبحثها فلا أجدها إلا بعد يوم ويومين وهناك مسائل يجب علي أن أشترك في المواقع لكي أطرحها فهذه الفكرة ستبسط المشكلة

الإقتراح الثالث : 


هنالك بعض المسلمين المتعصبين وخاصة السلف " الوهابية " لكن بعضهم يحب الرب يسوع ويشعر أن الرب يجانبه فيبحث عن طريق الحق ويبدأ بدخول المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية فإذا قال أحدنا كلمة حق مثلاً عن القرآن أنه يحلل الزنى " زنى الجاريات " أو قال إساءة رسول المسلمين فيشعر بالغضب ويشعر أن الديانة المسيحية لا تحترم الديانات الأخرة مع أن المسلمين في صلواتهم يهينون المشركين أي المسيحين واليهود وإلخ فأقترح أن كل من يريد أن يفتتح أي موضوع في قسم الحوار الإسلامي أن يكتبه في قسم مصحح وأن يكون مغلق بحيث من يكتب فيه موضوع يأتي مشرفين القسم فيصححوه من : 
1- الإساءات حتى لو كان يستحق لأن هذا منتدى دعوي
2- الأخطاء النحوية 
3- هنالك بعض الناس يكتبون مواضيع ممتازة ولكن فيها بعض الأخطاء مثل : محمد لم يتصدق طيلة عمره على الفقراء وهذه العبارة الوحيدة التي أتذكرها من بضعة مواضيع فهذا خطأ يجب أن يصلح فرسول الإسلام كان على عيوبه كريم يعطي أمواله للفقراء وكما ذكرت في أكثر من رد ليس هناك نبي أو رسول يخلوا من الإجابيات. وهذه الأخطاء أقترح أن تصحح من قبل القسم الذي أقترحته

وأتمنى أن تكون أقتراحاتي جيدة وشكرأ​




 كل موضوع مراجعة


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> كيف الحال يا أحلى أعضاء
> 
> 
> من خبرتي البسيطة في المنتديات أن الذي يكتب موضوع أو يكتب رد، ويرى في رده بعض الأخطاء النحوية يستطيع أن يصلح خطأه بالضغط على أحدى الأيقونات الموجدة فيصلح خطأه وهذه الفكرة جيدة لم يكتب بسرعة دون أن يراجع موضوعة أو من يلقى أخطاء بعد أن يراجع موضوعة وشكرأ.​



*سلام ونعمة ورب المجد يسوع المسيح
حضرتك موضوع التعديل للاعضاء المباركين فقط
لا لكل الاعضاء

وبعدين ايه اللي يخلي حضرتك متراجعش؟؟!!!
راجع كلامك
وموضوعك وشوف صحيح ولا لا ونزله بعد ما تتأكد
وهذه هي قوانين المنتدي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> وهناك أيضاً ثلاثة أقتراحات أود أن أقدمهما
> 
> الإقتراح الأول :
> 
> ...


شكرا ليك ولأقتراحاتك
سلام المسيح يكون معك


----------



## الرب الكريم (10 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة 

أخي أنت قد قلت

 سلام ونعمة ورب المجد يسوع المسيح
حضرتك موضوع التعديل للاعضاء المباركين فقط
لا لكل الاعضاء

وبعدين ايه اللي يخلي حضرتك متراجعش؟؟!!!
راجع كلامك
وموضوعك وشوف صحيح ولا لا ونزله بعد ما تتأكد
وهذه هي قوانين المنتدي

هذا كان مجرد أقتراح لأن بعض كاتبي المواضيع الطويلة مهما راجعوا في بعض الأحيان يروح عليهم كلمة ولا كلمتين وهذا كان مجرد أقتراح وشكرا


وقلت 

اعذرني انا مش فاهم دي؟
بس الواحد يقدر يتحكم في وضعية النص

ليه مافهمت ده أن أولت أن لمن بتكتب موضوع في أي قسم ولمن بترعص على الوجه المبتسم ما بيطلعلك الوجه المبتسم بتطلعلك علامتوا شفرتوا فهمت ما أقصد يا أخي 

وقلت 

احب الفت نظر حضرتك
انك في منتدي مسيحي
وليس اسلامي
لنحاوبك بأحاديث وايات!!!!
وبعدين حضرتك قدم بحثك وكمله
واسئلتك وهتلاقي انشاءلله اللي يرد عليك

أنا أعلم أنني لست في موقع أسلام أون لاين ولا موقع بن باز ولا موقع الإمام البدوي وأنا كانت فكرتي بالنسبة لي كويسة بس ممكن بتكون بايزة وفكرتي هي : أننا نسهل على أخواننا المسيحين أنهم بلاؤه أي حديث أو آية قرآنية كي يكتبوها في موضوعهم لأن بعض الآيات بتكون مش كوسة أو بعض الآيات كذلك فالي يبي يبحث ربما بطول خاصتاً أن هناك بعض الناس الذين يشتركون في الأنترنت بواسطة كروت التعبيئة فبتكون السرعة بطئة وكذلك بتكون غاليه عليهم ودي فكره أعتبرتها أنسانية لمحبتي لأخوتي 

وقلت 
لا تـــعلـــيق 

لماذا يا حبيبي هل حضرتك أطلعت على السيرة إذا ما تطلعتش وبتتكلم ده هي بحد ذاتها مشكلة لأن محمد كان مع سلبياته كريماً يعطي أمواله للفقراء مع فقره بص يا عزيزي هل تعرف صدام حسين هذا المجرم قد حاول أخذ الكويت وكان مجرما فقد عذب الكويتين بأبشع الطرق ولكن كانت له إجابية واحدة أنه قد حارب الخميني الذي كان يريد أن يبتلع ديار العرب هل فهمت قصدي يا عزيزي مها طغى وتجبر الإنسان بتكون له إجابيات وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> أخي أنت قد قلت
> 
> ...




أخي العزيز
أنا مش هناقشك في الموضوع ده
لان هنا مجال اقتراح فقط وليس حوار
أما اذا حضرتك حبيت تناقش
فالكل يرحب بيك في القسم الخاص بالحوار

شكرا لاقتراحك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

